# Brie Stuffed Burger



## bbquzz (Feb 20, 2010)

I spent this past Monday watching several episodes of Guy Fieri's, Diners, Drive-ins and Dives and there were loads of stuffed burgers so I had to do my own. I stuffed them with an herb brie cheese. The only other item on the burger is Reverend Marvin's sauteed onions, slice some onion, put it in a tin pan with butter and Reverend Marvin's sauce, put them on the fire while the burgers were cooking ... killer ... try it, you'll like it!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 20, 2010)

Fantastic looking plate and pics.


----------



## BluzQue (Feb 20, 2010)

OH HELL YEAH *bbquzz*!  

 8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh Hell yeah ... that'll work for sure !!!


----------



## Shiz-Nit (Feb 20, 2010)

Dayum I say Dayum Dat' Be Lookin' Goood!!!!


----------



## californiagrillin (Feb 20, 2010)

Mmm Mmm!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shores (Feb 21, 2010)

I want one! Very nice!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 21, 2010)

dang, great idea with the onions, will be doing that soon


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, I like that onion idea also!


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 21, 2010)

Nick I think I could do a full onion and eat it without the burger


----------



## Toby Keil (Feb 21, 2010)

That right there is a perfect plate of food. Very nice bbquzz.


----------



## Griff (Feb 21, 2010)

I am definitely doing the onion/Rev Marvin thing soon. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2010)

I did the onion/Re Marvin thing last night to top off a burger and it was great. However, I have to self report that I violated The Prime Directive and failed to take pics. Now I have to repeat. Dang.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 23, 2010)

You are forgiven, but your penance is to do 'em again


----------



## surfinsapo (Feb 24, 2010)

Wonderful!! Simply delightful . Awesome!!


----------

